# Kreepfest 2010 - Midwest



## Kreepfest (May 27, 2009)

REMINDERS!!!​

Just over six weeks until Kreepfest 2010!

Don't forget to bring a video of your haunt for the Haunt-a-rama show on Saturday where everyone will be showing off their particular brand of awesome for fellow haunters to get ideas from. From the most advanced pro haunts to the simplest yard or garage decoration, I can bet your haunt, whatever the size or shape, will inspire someone. 

Also remember to pre-register for Saturday to get your special treat basket! CandyMom needs to know how much candy to brew up! 

Lastly, if you're planning to come to Sunday's Make-and-Take, you'll need to drop a line to [email protected] and let Pickleman know you'll be there so we'll have plenty of supplies set up



Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Only three more weekends between now and Kreepfest 2010!!

We've gotten lots of pre-registrations, so CandyMom will be making plenty of candy for those good boils and ghouls who signed up on the website! Not to mention the other little goodies that pre-registration gets you. So those of you who plan to come but have not yet stopped by the Kreepfest website and sent in your pre-registration info, DO IT!  

The haunted shopping trip is shaping up as well, as we've a pretty nice sized group prepared to go forth hunting for haunting. 

I would remind you also of the Graveyard Sale. Whether you're a creator of Halloween-related goodies or just the owner of some extra stuff you want to sell to those who might appreciate it, bring your treasures along.  

Again, don't forget to bring your haunt video! We'll have a DVD player to show off all the haunts and let you talk us through them. 

I'm getting all tingly in anticipation, and am looking forward to seeing both known faces and new alike!


----------



## pollywog (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never been to this event and would like to hear from some of you that have. I run a charity haunt in Oklahoma and am always looking for ideas. Of course, my budget is always limited and those big conventions would just make me want props I can't afford so maybe this would be the event for me. What do you think?


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Pollywog! I hope you _do_ come. Truth told, I am horridly prejudiced about Kreepfest since I help put it on... but I love it. It's a small gathering, really more like a family reunion than a convention. We're small, but that allows for a vibe of closeness and friendship that can sometimes be lost when there's hundreds of people milling about. There are a few folk on the following thread talking about their experiences so you can have an opinion without the prejudice.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/90730-question-ne-kansas-nw-missouri-haunters.html


----------



## pollywog (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I registered today. See you all there.


----------



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

Last year was my first year, I'll be back this year. I was made to feel most welcome. Thanks for all your hard work Eviliz.


----------



## Kreepfest (May 27, 2009)

Awww. Thank you Rick. I am looking forward to seeing you again. 

For the rest of ya'll perusing this...tomorrow (July 31) is the last day to pre-register! If you haven't done it, DO IT. It costs nothing and gains you chocolates! 

We've about twice the number pre-registered as in 2009, so it's going to be a great year!!


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Hubby and I finally got registered last night, I know we missed the chocolates, but we are locked in and will be arriving early Saturday morning. *LOL* Got the hotel reserved for Sat. Night and TOTALLY looking forward to Zombie Prom! WOOT


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome! I'm so excited!! I can't wait to see you guys.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's a trio of words that both thrill and slightly terrify me. 

Kreepfest... Starts... TOMORROW!!!

Eeee!!!

I can't wait to see everyone, but I really REALLY hope you guys are forgiving if things aren't perfect. These last minute things are driving me batty, and not in the good way!


Don't forget to bring video of your haunt, and maybe some show-and-tell stuff for the Haunt-a-rama show. Last nudge from me, I promise!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow!

That's all I can really say. Kreepfest 2010 was primed to be the biggest ever, and it exceeded every expectation we had! We at least doubled our attendance from 2009, and the new location proved to work out great. I hope to soon have lots of pics up (Soon as I find my other camera amidst the boxes)

I thank everyone who made it out, and I hope those of you who didn't have the chance this year will get to come out for our 10th Anniversary in 2011 to share what I know will be an even more awesome Kreepfest.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you for everything you did Evilz! We had an amazing time and totally look forward to next year!!!!


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is my photobucket page. Enjoy!!

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c98/bourno/Kreepfest 2010/


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I was only able to make it for a few hours, but a big thanks to the Middle of Nowhere crew for doing awesome things with Kreepfest! Now we're really looking forward to next year!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Veckah, it was great to have you. My son and his girlfriend are looking forward to catching you guys at Naka-Kon. Bourno... AWESOME pictures! I'm glad *someone's* pictures turned out. -glares at her VistaQuest cheapie P.O.S.- Slarti, it was great to have you guys back. I can't wait until next year. BTW, loved your dress if I didn't say so at the time.


----------



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

Eviliz We sure had a good time. Sorry we couldn't make it back for Sunday...


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

It was super to see you again, Rick. Maybe next year, I'll have somewhere set aside for those who prefer to camp rather than hotel it. 

In addition... just an FYI to everyone... the Worlds of Fun Halloweekends trip info is up on the main kreepfest site. Scroll to the bottom and you'd have a hard time missing the link to it. 

www.kreepfest.kk5.org


----------

